# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Dịch vụ rút hầm cầu giá rẻ, thông cầu cống nghẹt và lân cận

## tintuc.seoweb

Rút hầm cầu tphcm – Chúng tôi là đơn vị chuyên hoạt động trong lĩnh vực hút hầm cầu chuyên nghiệp tphcm phục vụ khách hàng trên cả thảy các tuyến đường.

Chuyên các dịch vụ :

Rút hầm cầu tại tphcm, thong cong nghet quan 7 tphcm giá rẻ nhất Hiện nay. 
sửa sang, làm mới  hệ thống ống  cấp, thoát nước.
tu bổ –xây mới các khu nhà vệ sinh
Lắp đặt bồn cầu mới .tôn tạo bồn cầu cũ  Xử lý mùi hôi , Ngăn mùi triệt để các khu vệ sinh
Cam kết chuyển vận đúng và đủ khối lượng:

Luôn đảm bảo sạch sẽ, không gây mất vệ sinh, gây mùi hôi thối khó chịu
Trang thiết bị máy móc chuyên nghiệp, đương đại, có xe chở chuyên dụng bảo đảm tiêu chuẩn.
Dịch vụ mau chóng, bảo hành dài hạn.
Công ty chúng tôi có đầy đủ giấy tời hóa đơn cấp thiết cho quý khách hàng

Nguồn: http://ruthamcausach.com - Hotline: 0945.120.565  -  0903.991.204

----------

